# Zuckerman Concert



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I will tell all of you how the concert was on Sunday. The concert is at 8:00 PM tomorrow. I'll give you all the photos of me and Zuckerman, too. Don't worry.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh yeah, I forgot. Both my violin teachers are in the BPO and will be playing with Zuckerman.  B)


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Yes you MUST review all. Where will you sit? First seat-line?


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Sep 18 2004, 03:50 AM
> *Yes you MUST review all. Where will you sit? First seat-line?
> [snapback]1990[/snapback]​*


Third row dead center.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Oh, what concert hall?


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I must say, I have never heard Zuckerman before this, but he is better than Gil Shaham. I was just blown away. Sadly enough, he did not stay to chat or sign autographs. I think he was pressed for time.  Zuckerman goes up to ranking No. 2 on my list.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Great, that you had a wonderful night. What did he play again?


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Sep 19 2004, 04:56 AM
> *Great, that you had a wonderful night. What did he play again?
> [snapback]2007[/snapback]​*


I will get back to you on the precise names of the pieces  (they are new to me). Hehe. I do know that he did a piece by Beethoven.


----------

